# Fanuc 160i series controller



## marcelo69 (May 13, 2016)

First of all Hello to all members of the forum.

Moving on to my question, I have a machine that recovers from a factory that had pulled and thinking of dismantling to recover parts, I hold the idea of trying to set it up and looking well is almost complete has 3 axis X, Y, Z and another small servo turn the spindle, but it has all mounted servos with drivers and all, in a first test feed only the controller that is a Fanuc 160i MA series and as it does not boot I get only a small square that can move with the mouse having the controller, but the only thing it does.
My question is whether with Mach3 can handle drivers who have this machine that are also Fanuc Model A06B-6096-H208 but unlike other drivers they communicate with the controller via two optical cables and then the question is if anyone knows a breakout board to work with these drivers and mach3
Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums oh nameless person...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't think Mach 3 will handle this.


----------



## marcelo69 (May 13, 2016)

Mike said:


> I don't think Mach 3 will handle this.


Thanks Mike.
I would also like to try to keep the original controller, you should see that not boot so if anyone has knowledge of this would be easier to determine whether controller has a solution or has some procedure to power up


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you do not have the manuals you should be able to download them. You could also try calling Fanuc for support.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


Gary


----------

